
Understanding Geeks: A field guide to your tech staff. - makimaki
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20071201/understanding-geeks_Printer_Friendly.html
======
raju
I don't know if this was accidental or not, but thanks for linking to the
printer friendly version... Gets away from a lot of the blinding ads...

Good article...

